
Study shows brain cells revamp their DNA, perhaps sparking Alzheimer’s disease - jonny_eh
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/landmark-study-shows-brain-cells-revamp-their-dna-make-new-proteins-perhaps-sparking
======
eganist
Probably the most fascinating line of research right now on the topic of
Alzheimer's seems to be the infectious model:
[https://www.statnews.com/2018/10/29/alzheimers-research-
outs...](https://www.statnews.com/2018/10/29/alzheimers-research-outsider-
bucked-prevailing-theory/)

I've also commented extensively on this topic, e.g. here with more sources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331554)

This study surrounding brain cells revamping their own DNA could be related,
but there's already causative evidence in favor of the infectious model:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17540094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17540094)

Just putting that all out there.

~~~
jostmey
Here's a thought. Alzheimer's disease is as complicated and diverse as cancer.
Perhaps Alzheimer's disease has many different causes, just like cancer.

~~~
nashashmi
The many spectrums of Alzheimer's?

